# Atkinson Morley Hospital



## flyboys90 (Feb 29, 2012)

Radio 4 program today about Atkinson Morley hospital and its conection with Mckissock a surgeon involved in lobotomy big time in the 50,how much is left of the hospital? as the program made it out that the place was unlocked for them and is still intact


----------



## Sectionate (Feb 29, 2012)

It is undergoing conversion at the moment


----------

